# Glasgow / Chris Hoy velodrome



## zizou (2 Nov 2012)

Anyone else riden it yet?

Currently working my way through accreditation and it is great fun!

It is very busy at the moment so if you want to try it out I suggest getting in touch with the arena soon to book the first taster / accred 1 session otherwise you could be waiting until well into the new year for a space to appear.


----------



## edwardd67 (4 Nov 2012)

Doing first session tomorrow night looking forward to it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Nov 2012)

I wont be riding until the new year now anyway, but thanks for the heads up on how busy it is - looks like I'll need to do the sessions during the day as I will be able too!!


----------



## zizou (5 Nov 2012)

edwardd67 said:


> Doing first session tomorrow night looking forward to it.


 
How did you get on?

Bit scary walking in for the first time and seeing the banking up above


----------



## edwardd67 (5 Nov 2012)

Loved it. took a wee bit getting used to the bike.
Never thought i'd be up the top of the bank in the first hour


----------



## arranandy (6 Nov 2012)

I've got my 1st accreditation session in a couple of weeks time so I'm looking forward to it


----------



## oldroadman (22 Nov 2012)

Bankings are, I think, a degree or two steeper than Manchester/London/Newport, as the track design is different, longer straights and tighter bends, with a more acute banking transition from corner to straight. Not a Ron Webb design, Schurmann job, I think. Personally I like the Webb profile better, but if you can ride a Schurmann, Webb ones might be a little easier.


----------



## zizou (23 Nov 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Bankings are, I think, a degree or two steeper than Manchester/London/Newport, as the track design is different, longer straights and tighter bends, with a more acute banking transition from corner to straight. Not a Ron Webb design, Schurmann job, I think. Personally I like the Webb profile better, but if you can ride a Schurmann, Webb ones might be a little easier.


 
Didnt realise that, just assumed a 250 metre track would be roughly the same dimensions.

Does the more acute banking transition make things potentially faster?


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (5 Dec 2012)

Really fancy giving it a bash but those banks scare the sh!te out me! Lol I went to the Track World Championships recently on the Sunday, my first track event and thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Hoping to build up the courage and get booked in for the Accred sessions.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Dec 2012)

zizou said:


> Didnt realise that, just assumed a 250 metre track would be roughly the same dimensions.
> 
> Does the more acute banking transition make things potentially faster?


 No, just different, so it needs a different way of riding principally by the sprinters. Looking at it, the transitions from corners to straight are a slightly steeper angle than Manchester, so it pays to go high for a launch into the 200, at least for TT rounds.


----------



## arranandy (6 Dec 2012)

Just done my 2nd accreditation session. Only 2 more to go and they are both 2 hour sessions. Once I've completed them I can then turn up at the drop-in sessions or even start competing in the track league. Loving it so far but its harder than it looks on the telly!!


----------



## Gazmob (7 Dec 2012)

I have my first accreditation session tomorrow , never been near a track before, in fact I have not even been out on the road bike in 6 weeks - any advice for the first session ?


----------



## arranandy (7 Dec 2012)

Gazmob said:


> I have my first accreditation session tomorrow , never been near a track before, in fact I have not even been out on the road bike in 6 weeks - any advice for the first session ?


 
Keep your speed up on the banking


----------



## zizou (30 Dec 2012)

Now got my accreditation 

Impressed with the coaching set up, i've had 4 different coaches for the different levels and they have all used different methods of coaching and drills but all good. Kevin in particular deserves a mention - he is an elite level sprinter in his own right, yet still very approachable and good with beginners, his enthusiasm for the sport is infectious.


----------



## Rasmus (28 Feb 2013)

I'm just back from the first session - great fun!

My first time on a fixed gear bike, but it went easily enough. It was a bit scary looking up at the banking when riding round the Cote d'Azur to begin with, but once you got up there it was quite enjoyable.

Looking very much forward to session 2 now.


----------



## zizou (28 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I'm just back from the first session - great fun!
> 
> My first time on a fixed gear bike, but it went easily enough. It was a bit scary looking up at the banking when riding round the Cote d'Azur to begin with, but once you got up there it was quite enjoyable.
> 
> Looking very much forward to session 2 now.


 

Yeah there is quite a quick progression from the "oh not that looks steep" to the "wooo hoooo" stage 

How are accreditation sessions like to book now? Is there still long waiting times between them due to demand?


----------



## Rasmus (1 Mar 2013)

zizou said:


> How are accreditation sessions like to book now? Is there still long waiting times between them due to demand?


 
I had to wait a month for the first session, but was able to book the level 2 session already for this Thursday. So either demand is dropping off, or many people do not go beyond level 1.


----------



## Tomba (2 Mar 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I'm just back from the first session - great fun!
> 
> My first time on a fixed gear bike, but it went easily enough. It was a bit scary looking up at the banking when riding round the Cote d'Azur to begin with, but once you got up there it was quite enjoyable.
> 
> Looking very much forward to session 2 now.



I was there the same night for level 1 6pm 

Also booked level 2 for next Thursday but then had to rearrange for Mon 11th.

It was scary but some buzz. I honestly thought I was going to topple off round the bends.
Good advice above is to go fast in the bends. The coach said the same, "if in doubt, flat out". 
Really looking forward to the next one


----------



## Rasmus (2 Mar 2013)

Tomba said:


> I was there the same night for level 1 6pm


 
We were in the same session, then.  I was wearing a blue long-sleeved top.


----------



## Tomba (2 Mar 2013)

Rasmus said:


> We were in the same session, then.  I was wearing a blue long-sleeved top.



Can't recall you. I went off in the second group of four to do the laps above the red line. I was the heavy weight black, blue and white short sleeve top.


----------



## Rasmus (26 Mar 2013)

I finished my accreditation last night 

The final session was really fun - we did a points race, a scratch race, and finished off with a go behind the derny. We only got one lap directly behind the motorcycle each, but it was enough to recognize the enormous difference it makes being in that slipstream.

My plan is to start regularly showing up to the DST endurance sessions, but if any cyclechatters want to arrange some drop-in sessions I'll be up for that as well. I live about 10 mins away from the velodrome, so can be available at short notice.


----------



## zizou (26 Mar 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I finished my accreditation last night
> 
> The final session was really fun - we did a points race, a scratch race, and finished off with a go behind the derny. We only got one lap directly behind the motorcycle each, but it was enough to recognize the enormous difference it makes being in that slipstream.
> 
> My plan is to start regularly showing up to the DST endurance sessions, but if any cyclechatters want to arrange some drop-in sessions I'll be up for that as well. I live about 10 mins away from the velodrome, so can be available at short notice.


 
Well done 

I've gone to a couple of the DST endurance sessions and they were good - however they were both completly different in format to one another. One was drills and races (like an accreditation 4) and one was derny paced (the riders in the string and the derny taking a single rider at a time to lap these riders). It depends what coach you get what the session will be like. Tends to be about 1 hour 30 minutes cycling time, when you take account of the breaks plus coaching advice etc, whereas a drop in you can have it all cycling time if you choose to do that although i think most people will at least need to stop for a drink at some point. A big plus of the DST is that they are run in the evenings so easier to get along too whereas there is only 1 evening drop in.


----------



## Col5632 (29 Apr 2013)

After visiting the velodrome at the weekend im looking to give it a bash, banking does look pretty scary but im sure once i get up there once i will love it, looks like good fun and no wind or rain


----------



## JiMBR (1 May 2013)

Did the Accred 1 last night and booked in for Accred 2 on Saturday. Great fun but it did show that as yet, I am short on fitness for track cycling.


----------



## Col5632 (1 May 2013)

JiMBR said:


> Did the Accred 1 last night and booked in for Accred 2 on Saturday. Great fun but it did show that as yet, I am short on fitness for track cycling.


 
I'm booked in for Accred 1 and 2 on the 25th may, looking forward to it


----------



## zizou (1 May 2013)

JiMBR said:


> Did the Accred 1 last night and booked in for Accred 2 on Saturday. Great fun but it did show that as yet, I am short on fitness for track cycling.


 
The fitness will come along quite quickly. In some ways it is about getting a bit more experienced with riding on the track as much as it is about fitness, particularly if you've not riden fixed wheel before and are used to being able to freewheel to recover and be able to take a drink when you want etc.


----------



## zizou (1 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'm booked in for Accred 1 and 2 on the 25th may, looking forward to it


 
Thats good you managed to get the two booked together saves waiting weeks although I suspect you'll be quoting Jens Vogt and saying 'shut up legs' by the end of the second hour


----------



## Col5632 (2 May 2013)

zizou said:


> Thats good you managed to get the two booked together saves waiting weeks although I suspect you'll be quoting Jens Vogt and saying 'shut up legs' by the end of the second hour


 
Never really thought about that tbh


----------



## JiMBR (2 May 2013)

zizou said:


> The fitness will come along quite quickly. In some ways it is about getting a bit more experienced with riding on the track as much as it is about fitness, particularly if you've not riden fixed wheel before and are used to being able to freewheel to recover and be able to take a drink when you want etc.


 
Thanks for the encouragement ziz...if I'm honest, I'm a wee bit apprehensive about the Accred 2 on Saturday.


----------



## Rasmus (2 May 2013)

You won't be doing anything physically more challenging in accred 2 than you did in number 1.

It's the third one where it starts getting tougher...


----------



## Col5632 (2 May 2013)

Rasmus said:


> You won't be doing anything physically more challenging in accred 2 than you did in number 1.
> 
> It's the third one where it starts getting tougher...


 
Looking forward to giving it a bash


----------



## JiMBR (3 May 2013)

Rasmus said:


> You won't be doing anything physically more challenging in accred 2 than you did in number 1.
> 
> It's the third one where it starts getting tougher...


 
Yeah...After Accred2, I plan to repeat the Accred1 a few times to get extra track time and hopefully build a bit of fitness.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (3 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'm booked in for Accred 1 and 2 on the 25th may, looking forward to it


 
I am booked to do level 1 on the 25th May,have work in afternoon at moment but if that changes might try for stage 2 as well. Was told sometimes people drop out on day so you can book on day. See you there


----------



## zizou (3 May 2013)

JiMBR said:


> Yeah...After Accred2, I plan to repeat the Accred1 a few times to get extra track time and hopefully build a bit of fitness.


 
It isn't so much about fitness but about learning skills and riding safety, so if you are finding it tough you can take a break at the side if you want. There are also quite a few stoppages in between drills/races where you'll get some coaching and instruction so its not full on for the 2 hours. Look at it this way if - the coach doesn't think you are capable of stepping up to accred3 then he wont pass you on accred2


----------



## JiMBR (4 May 2013)

zizou said:


> It isn't so much about fitness but about learning skills and riding safety, so if you are finding it tough you can take a break at the side if you want. There are also quite a few stoppages in between drills/races where you'll get some coaching and instruction so its not full on for the 2 hours. Look at it this way if - the coach doesn't think you are capable of stepping up to accred3 then he wont pass you on accred2


 
That's good advice ziz....passed Accred2 today and really enjoyed it!
I now plan to repeat it a couple of times before Accred3.


----------



## Col5632 (5 May 2013)

Fokker said:


> I am booked to do level 1 on the 25th May,have work in afternoon at moment but if that changes might try for stage 2 as well. Was told sometimes people drop out on day so you can book on day. See you there


 
Least i will know somebody, pretty nervous but excited for it


----------



## Rasmus (15 May 2013)

Coach Neil was driving us hard at the endurance session last night. I hadn't fully recovered from my road effort on Sunday, so it was really tough going  . Only came 7th out of 10 in the elimination race


----------



## zizou (15 May 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Coach Neil was driving us hard at the endurance session last night. I hadn't fully recovered from my road effort on Sunday, so it was really tough going  . Only came 7th out of 10 in the elimination race


 
Just tell people you were well inside the top 10 sounds better than 7th out of 10 

btw do you know if there is restricted gearing in the endurance sessions now? There was talk of that a few weeks ago but i havent been to one since to know if it happened or not.


----------



## Rasmus (15 May 2013)

zizou said:


> btw do you know if there is restricted gearing in the endurance sessions now? There was talk of that a few weeks ago but i havent been to one since to know if it happened or not.


 
Don't know. There was only one guy there yesterday with his own bike, and his gearing was not massive different. The coach did ask him to change to 1 tooth higher sprocket when we did the race, but did not give the impression that it was mandatory (he did, of course, win anyway...)


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 May 2013)

Are there lockers available to leave my ruck sack whilst riding the track? Also do I have to leave my bike locked up outside in the bike racks or is there room inside to leave my bike? Cheers


----------



## zizou (19 May 2013)

Fokker said:


> Are there lockers available to leave my ruck sack whilst riding the track? Also do I have to leave my bike locked up outside in the bike racks or is there room inside to leave my bike? Cheers


 
Yeah there are lockers - you'll need 50p for them which is returnable.

I've seen some people bring their bikes in and leave them track centre, however they've recently made the available space here alot smaller and put carpet down to try and stop the track getting dirty so i'm not sure if bringing a bike is still ok or not. Probably will still be ok


----------



## Col5632 (20 May 2013)

Looking forward to this sat, least i will already know @Fokker


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (20 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Looking forward to this sat, least i will already know @Fokker


See you there


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (25 May 2013)

Good to see you again Col. Hope the part 2 went ok for you?


----------



## Col5632 (26 May 2013)

Fokker said:


> Good to see you again Col. Hope the part 2 went ok for you?



Good to see you again too, session 2 was brilliant, done team pursuit, our team were far better and organised than the other team, wasn't as much cycling in part 2 as there was in part 1, booked the 3rd one for the 6th June, you planning on going back?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (26 May 2013)

Just booked for next Saturday. Must say you looked very professional above the blue line


----------



## Col5632 (27 May 2013)

Fokker said:


> Just booked for next Saturday. Must say you looked very professional above the blue line



Thanks *blushes* felt a bit sorry for the guy who didn't pass acred 1, I think if you have not been clipped in before you would find it even more difficult, I had a wee slip from the red line on the banking, had somebody in front and behind but they moved and I slowed right down and lost the back wheel, was scary and won't be doing it again lol


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (27 May 2013)

My knees and thighs still ache


----------



## jim55 (27 May 2013)

iv gota say i done accred one(a while ago) and everybody done it no bother,no bumps or anything ,however ,some of the group stayed on to do accred 2 (i didnt ,legs were goosed as i was trying hard but still rubbish),in the acred 2 session (i stayed for a while to watch there was crashes aplenty ,in the exercise the lead rider swings up the banking and lets the group pass underneath and rejoins the group at the rear now ,obv he has to do more than a snails pace to stay up there ,some of the riders were going slow so he couldnt come back down as planned ,this resulted in rider sliding down the banking and crashing into the rider/s that were going slower than required and him not being able to rejoin the rear of the group,slide down the banking =pile up ,in fact one of the riders (girl)smacked her head i think and all sorts of staff were running about and covered her with a blanket i think,they called an ambulance and when i left there was guys outside with radios coordinating an ambulance to drive inside (they were opening gates and stuff ),im not sure if the ambulance can drive right inside the building ,but ut looked fairly dramatic ,so i guess it depends on the other people in group ,there is potential there for accidents as there as in any group riding


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (27 May 2013)

jim55 said:


> iv gota say i done accred one(a while ago) and everybody done it no bother,no bumps or anything ,however ,some of the group stayed on to do accred 2 (i didnt ,legs were goosed as i was trying hard but still rubbish),in the acred 2 session (i stayed for a while to watch there was crashes aplenty ,in the exercise the lead rider swings up the banking and lets the group pass underneath and rejoins the group at the rear now ,obv he has to do more than a snails pace to stay up there ,some of the riders were going slow so he couldnt come back down as planned ,this resulted in rider sliding down the banking and crashing into the rider/s that were going slower than required and him not being able to rejoin the rear of the group,slide down the banking =pile up ,in fact one of the riders (girl)smacked her head i think and all sorts of staff were running about and covered her with a blanket i think,they called an ambulance and when i left there was guys outside with radios coordinating an ambulance to drive inside (they were opening gates and stuff ),im not sure if the ambulance can drive right inside the building ,but ut looked fairly dramatic ,so i guess it depends on the other people in group ,there is potential there for accidents as there as in any group riding


Just what I wanted to read before my accred 2 this Saturday


----------



## Rasmus (27 May 2013)

I only saw one crash on my way through accreditation, and that was slow speed at the bottom of the banking.

Of course, these sort of small crashes and almost-crashes is what the accreditation process is there for, to teach you what you can and cannot do on the track, and let you build confidence in a controlled manner. The incident you describe jim sounds unfortunately dramatic, but like you say these things can happen anywhere with group riding.

I'll be doing my third endurance session this Saturday, and am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## jim55 (27 May 2013)

yeah defo ,the poiint i was trying to make is it all depends whos around you and unfortunately they are part of the group ,im not talking outright dangerous ,just an overall awareness of whats going on around them ,this applies to all walks of life ,although in the velodrome things tend to happen faster ,
loads have prob done 123and 4 and not been involved in anything hairy at all,so my case prob is not that common


----------



## zizou (27 May 2013)

Good to hear you both enjoyed it.

One thing you may already know is that when things are going faster it becomes easier - not just because you dont need to worry about going too slow around the banking but it also becomes easier to do things like making small adjustments in pace to stay in the correct position in the string and so on. When racing in some respects the neutralised / roll out lap is often the trickiest one because the speed is so slow and the riders are bunching together - in most sports this would be the easiest and calmest part of the event but its the other way around with track cycling


----------



## Col5632 (27 May 2013)

We were taught to be as vocal as possible and my team were really good at that, we didn't always get first to the back as we should have but we were more controlled and vocal than the other team, thinking about doing 2 again just for the extra practice and I enjoyed it so much, just a shame it's an hours car journey for me


----------



## zizou (28 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> thinking about doing 2 again just for the extra practice and I enjoyed it so much, just a shame it's an hours car journey for me


 
Seems we have another Track Addict on CC 

There is the velodrome in Meadowbank too which would be a bit closer for you - it is outdoors so it will be a different sort of experience although ive never riden there myself.


----------



## Col5632 (28 May 2013)

zizou said:


> Seems we have another Track Addict on CC
> 
> There is the velodrome in Meadowbank too which would be a bit closer for you - it is outdoors so it will be a different sort of experience although ive never riden there myself.


 
Yeah i've heard of Meadowbank, didnt realise it was outside though.

Once i do the process i can try other places, is it always sarah that takes the 1st and 2nd accred?


----------



## Rasmus (28 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Yeah i've heard of Meadowbank, didnt realise it was outside though.
> 
> Once i do the process i can try other places, is it always sarah that takes the 1st and 2nd accred?


I had coach Callum for all my accred sessions, and coach Neil for all my DST sessions...

I've seen one other coach (Stewart? something like that) doing accred 2.


----------



## Col5632 (28 May 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I had coach Callum for all my accred sessions, and coach Neil for all my DST sessions...
> 
> I've seen one other coach (Stewart? something like that) doing accred 2.


 
I got Sarah for both Session 1 and 2, callum was doing session 3 when i was leaving, maybe Sarah is the weekend accred 1 and 2


----------



## zizou (28 May 2013)

I had a different one for each session. If you get Kevin Stewart be sure to try extra hard because if you show a bit of promise you might get talent spotted  This actually happened with a woman (whose name escapes me now) on one of the accreditations a few months ago and she is now aiming to make the commonwealth games!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (28 May 2013)

zizou said:


> If you get Kevin Stewart be sure to try extra hard because if you show a bit of promise you might get talent spotted


If only I was 30 years younger


----------



## Col5632 (31 May 2013)

Fokker said:


> If only I was 30 years younger


 
Let us know how you get on tomorrow, i'm going out on my first club run


----------



## zizou (31 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Let us know how you get on tomorrow, i'm going out on my first club run


 
Nice one, what club are you joining?


----------



## Col5632 (31 May 2013)

zizou said:


> Nice one, what club are you joining?


 
Going out with Dunfermline CC just to see if i enjoy it, think I'm allowed a few runs before deciding if i want to 'join' or not.

Think there is a fast and a 'slower' group


----------



## zizou (31 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Going out with Dunfermline CC just to see if i enjoy it, think I'm allowed a few runs before deciding if i want to 'join' or not.
> 
> Think there is a fast and a 'slower' group


 
Yeah always good to try before you join. I think there is someone on here who is member of them...possiblyy hlab but i may be wrong.


----------



## Col5632 (31 May 2013)

zizou said:


> Yeah always good to try before you join. I think there is someone on here who is member of them...possiblyy hlab but i may be wrong.


 
Yeah your right it is HLab


----------



## JiMBR (31 May 2013)

Jane Smart is also a member of DCC.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (31 May 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Let us know how you get on tomorrow, i'm going out on my first club run


I had to cancel,been let down at work. Looking now at a Tuesday morning slot on 11th, pity as was looking forward to it
You be ok in a club run, just remember to take your turn on the front


----------



## Col5632 (1 Jun 2013)

That's a shame  I'm looking forward to this thursday


----------



## Rasmus (1 Jun 2013)

Just the four of us in the DST session today, so we did a bunch of derny paced chasing.

Very good workout...


----------



## zizou (3 Jun 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Just the four of us in the DST session today, so we did a bunch of derny paced chasing.
> 
> Very good workout...


 
You're legs would certainly be feeling it after that!

btw do you race in the track league?


----------



## Rasmus (3 Jun 2013)

Yeah, had to take a rest day yesterday, despite the lovely weather...

I don't race, for two reasons:

1: I'm not very good
2: I don't have my own bike


----------



## zizou (3 Jun 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Yeah, had to take a rest day yesterday, despite the lovely weather...
> 
> I don't race, for two reasons:
> 
> ...


 
The D group (not running for the summer league but will be back in the autumn) was for those new to racing and it was of a similar level to accred 3 and 4 so i'm sure you would be good enough.

It is a shame though that they no longer allow the hire bikes to be used as it makes it difficult for people to have a go at racing and see if its for them before purchasing a bike. Perhaps a gap in the market for some enterprising bike shop to start doing rentals for racing.


----------



## Col5632 (5 Jun 2013)

I notice you have been including mileage on MCL on the track @Rasmus, how do you work that out?


----------



## Rasmus (5 Jun 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I notice you have been including mileage on MCL on the track @Rasmus, how do you work that out?


It's a guesstimate.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (6 Jun 2013)

Rasmus said:


> It's a guesstimate.


I might guesstimate all my rides


----------



## Col5632 (6 Jun 2013)

I never bothered doing it cause i couldnt even guess


----------



## zizou (6 Jun 2013)

Manchester has wee transponder thing you can hire that will count how many laps you do.

i have a wheel and cadence sensor but you are not allowed the computer bit on the bars so you have to stick it on the seatpost or in your pocket then look at it after the ride. You'd likely be quite surprised at the average and top speeds you can get compared to a similar effort on the road.


----------



## Col5632 (6 Jun 2013)

Well Accred 3 tonight, looking forward to it


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jun 2013)

Passed Accred 3 last night, chainganging was a whole new world to me so got a bit confused with how that worked but once i got the hang of it it was great


----------



## zizou (7 Jun 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Passed Accred 3 last night, chainganging was a whole new world to me so got a bit confused with how that worked but once i got the hang of it it was great


 
Well done 

Accred 3 for me was the most complicated one in terms of the drills done and learning new things whereas accred 4 is more about putting the new skills into practice. And also learning how to suffer behind a derny bike


----------



## Rasmus (7 Jun 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Passed Accred 3 last night, chainganging was a whole new world to me so got a bit confused with how that worked but once i got the hang of it it was great


That's nice, but you may now forget about it, as you'll never be doing a chaingang on the track again 

I believe the exercise is there in accred 3 just as a "soft" introduction to bunch riding - you'll be doing the real thing next time out...


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jun 2013)

zizou said:


> Well done
> 
> Accred 3 for me was the most complicated one in terms of the drills done and learning new things whereas accred 4 is more about putting the new skills into practice. And also learning how to suffer behind a derny bike


 
Callum did say it was the most complex one and 4 would be a "breeze" after it 



Rasmus said:


> That's nice, but you may now forget about it, as you'll never be doing a chaingang on the track again
> 
> I believe the exercise is there in accred 3 just as a "soft" introduction to bunch riding - you'll be doing the real thing next time out...


 
Yeah he also said it was only to get used to riding in a bunch really, the pairs thing was quite good fun as was riding with 5 in a vertical line on the track


----------



## Martin McNeely (20 Jan 2014)

I'm doing my accred 1 tomorrow, wish I had seen this topic earlier.

Anyway, what do I need to take with me, is it just helmet shoes (look) and my kit? Was gonna just wear my club kit,is that the usual? How much cycling is done in the hour?

Cheers


----------



## Rasmus (21 Jan 2014)

You could do accred 1 in shorts and a t-shirt if you wanted...

Helmet and shoes both free with the bike hire, but you can use your own as well. Just remember to take the peak off your helmet if it has one. 

I've seen lots of people with club kit in the training sessions, not out of the ordinary at all.

The first session is all about getting used to the fixed gear bikes, and the basics of the track layout. You'll be doing a fair bit of riding, but it will be mostly at low speed.


----------



## Martin McNeely (21 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the info Rasmus, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rasmus (21 Jan 2014)

No problem, happy to help.

Your post reminded me that it's been way too long since I went down for a session - booked in for next Tuesday now


----------



## zizou (21 Jan 2014)

If you can try and book on to accred 2 straight after the session - from what ive heard the bottlenecks in the system have returned and it is taking some people months between the different stages.


----------



## Martin McNeely (21 Jan 2014)

There is a accred 2 straight after book it wouldn't allow me to be it. It's took me long enough to get a Accred 1


----------



## zizou (21 Jan 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> There is a accred 2 straight after book it wouldn't allow me to be it. It's took me long enough to get a Accred 1



Yeah unfortunately the computer system doesnt allow it until after you pass the first one. However If you have the time and think you'll be ok for another hour in terms of fitness then it is worth having a word with the coach beforehand to ask if you can go on the accred 2 (assuming you pass the 1st one) if there are any cancellations or no shows. Of course other people will have the same idea so make sure you ask first


----------



## Martin McNeely (21 Jan 2014)

I've not been in yet but online there's space for next week so if I pass then I'll book it on the way out, do you know if they allow spectators in?


----------



## zizou (21 Jan 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> I've not been in yet but online there's space for next week so if I pass then I'll book it on the way out, do you know if they allow spectators in?



Yeah no problem there - it will be track centre rather than the stand but there are seats there too and they'll be able to see everything. Quite exciting walking in the first time as the entrance / bike hire bit is underneath the track. Make sure you get there with time to spare (20 minutes before will be fine) so you can get the bike and get saddle height sorted. Also remember to take some water - you cant drink while riding obviously but you can leave a bottle at the gate and get a drink during one of the breaks - It is thirsty work.


----------



## Martin McNeely (21 Jan 2014)

Great, brilliant advice. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Martin McNeely (21 Jan 2014)

Just back from the accred 1, it went well. Shoes,helmet and bike included in the price. I used my own for comfort. It was a very mixed group, some had never used clips or ridden fixies. It was a good experience although we where short of time due to late comers so we didn't get ant free time. Booked myself for Saturday, just missed out on the accred 2.

One thing that wasn't explained much was the overtaking/undertaking, for some reason some of the slower riders rode on the outside of the red line and I had to undertake due a slower rider on the inside of the blue, I meant to catch up with the instructor but he was busy starting the next level.

It is really breath taking walking into the velodrome, it really is a work of art...how big an angle do the corners and half hour later your flying round them,session went to quick


----------



## zizou (21 Jan 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> Just back from the accred 1, it went well. Shoes,helmet and bike included in the price. I used my own for comfort. It was a very mixed group, some had never used clips or ridden fixies. It was a good experience although we where short of time due to late comers so we didn't get ant free time. Booked myself for Saturday, just missed out on the accred 2.
> 
> One thing that wasn't explained much was the overtaking/undertaking, for some reason some of the slower riders rode on the outside of the red line and I had to undertake due a slower rider on the inside of the blue, I meant to catch up with the instructor but he was busy starting the next level.
> 
> It is really breath taking walking into the velodrome, it really is a work of art...how big an angle do the corners and half hour later your flying round them,session went to quick




Well done  What coach did you get?

For overtaking/undertaking. Basically at the typical drop in session then the standard position will be on the blue line. If there are riders doing sprint efforts then they will go below you and be in the sprinters lane (between the black and red) but at the same time if there are riders going a bit faster than you (but not sprinting) then they will overtake above. If you are doing a sprint and want to overtake someone in the sprinters lane then overtake above them, not below. If however they have moved above the sprinters lane then you can* undertake them so long as you dont go on the "cote d'azur". It sounds a bit more chaotic in words than in practice because in many respects it is more about the person in front than the person doing the overtaking - the important thing for everyone to remember is to hold their line and if moving up or down the track then to check shoulder before doing so. It gets easier too as you progress. Partly because you will have gained some experience yourself but mostly because when things are going faster they also become more predictable.

*It depends alot on how they have moved above the red line - if they are going hard and have just drifted up coming out a corner then be very careful with going by on the inside as they are likely to drift back down again. If they are just riding around above it though then proceed with caution and maybe tell them to stay up if they look like they may move down again without looking.


----------



## Martin McNeely (22 Jan 2014)

His name was David.

Your explanation of over and undertaking is how I thought it be but it seemed different. I think it was just other riders positioning that was putting me of. One time I remember overtaking above the blue line as a women was toddling along slowly between the red and blue lines going into the corner, I remember thinking about going under but decided not to incase she moved down. Can't wait until Saturday now. Hopefully there'll be more time to pick there brains.


----------



## Rasmus (4 Mar 2014)

Tons of fun was had at the velodrome this evening.

Scottish Cycling had been in during the day to do timed efforts, so the temperature was still close to elite conditions (26-27 degrees). It might make you go a bit faster, but it also means plentiful sweating and dry throats!

I also got my first ever taste of victory on the boards, winning one of the intermediate sprints in a points race, so yay me


----------



## zizou (5 Mar 2014)

Rasmus said:


> Tons of fun was had at the velodrome this evening.
> 
> Scottish Cycling had been in during the day to do timed efforts, so the temperature was still close to elite conditions (26-27 degrees). It might make you go a bit faster, but it also means plentiful sweating and dry throats!
> 
> I also got my first ever taste of victory on the boards, winning one of the intermediate sprints in a points race, so yay me



Well done 

There are a few riders trying to get Commonwealth Games qualification times at the moment (the times need 3 commissaires present to be official i think) so presumably that is what the timed efforts are for.


----------

